# PRTB incompetence: They lost file and now adjudicator no longer works for them!



## halfpint (3 Feb 2008)

Hi 
I have waited one year for the PRTB to set a date for ajudication of validity of termination notice. Adjudication was heard and we were told that his decision would be made in 2 weeks and put before the board  - that was 3 months ago. 

I phoned PRTB to see what was happening and they tell us they are familiar with the case but the file is lost and the adjudicator no longer works for them. 

Help where do we go from here?


----------



## tosullivan (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: PRTB incompidence*



halfpint said:


> Hi
> Looking for advice. Waited one year for prtb to set a date for ajudication of validity of termination notice. Adjudication was heard and we were told that his decision would be made in 2 weeks and put before the board that was 3 months ago. Phoned prtb to see what was happening and they tell us they are familiar with the case but the file is lost and the adjudicator no longer works for them. Help where do we go from here?????


I suppose you just have to re-apply

Did you keep copies of any forms you sent in?  It may speed up the process if you have any reference numbers from the case


----------



## mangos (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: PRTB incompidence*

Is anyone out there interested in contacting me directly re Prtb?  It might be time landlords made their voices known to this inadequate board.   

Please contact me on my private mail if so

mangos


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: PRTB incompidence*

Would an existing landlords' organisation not be a better placed to tackle this issue - e.g. the IPOA or similar?


----------



## ajapale (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: PRTB incompidence*

Moved from  Askaboutlaw to Property Investment which is where these issues are discussed.


----------



## mangos (6 Feb 2008)

Clearly not Club man-the Prtb has been in place since 2004 and the complaints being made about it are unbelievable.  I havent heard the IPOA utter a word about it.

mangos


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

Are there other similar organisations? What about joining one of them and lobbying for them to tackle the issues which you perceive to be a problem with the _PRTB_?


----------



## mangos (6 Feb 2008)

Hi Club man

there may well be organisations out there-if so they certainly are not making their voices heard.  I have been made aware of the most appalling treatment of both tenants and landlords alike.  Some of these people have waited months to have rent paid or deposits returned etc.  The list is endless.  It is time that the PRTB was made aware of the level of dissatisfaction and by extension the minister of the environment.  

Mangos


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

As a statutory body there must be some official process whereby one can make complaints or provide other feedback about the _PRTB_? Have you investigated this possibility?


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Feb 2008)

PRTB, "whats the point" seems to be the feedback.


----------



## Captin Sobel (25 May 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> PRTB, "whats the point" seems to be the feedback.



That's a loosers attitude don't you think?  I've lodged a complaint relating to the current waiting periods, with the minister of the environment, its been accepted and a reply is pending.

I know its not worth much, but my hopes is that his office be inundated with complaints and he may look at altering the allocations for the funding of the dispute resolution ..service..


----------



## aircobra19 (25 May 2008)

Depends, explain what you mean by loser in this context?

If you are financially better off operating as if the PRTB offers no useful service, how are you a loser? By all mean lobby away, for a PRTB that works, theres nothing to be lost in doing that except your time. 

Lobbying your local policiticans and elected representatives, and perhaps the media would seem to be the main means of getting somewhere with many public services these days. Most effective way to apply pressure.


----------



## tosullivan (25 May 2008)

I have just recently just received 50% of a claim we put in at Nov 06.  Ajudication hearing went our way but tenant refused to abide.  It was only when I wrote back to say we were willing to proceed with circuit court that it got the ball rolling but to date have only received half.
I'm told the rest is coming.

Have to agree the process is very slow, but it proves that something like the PRTB was necessary when you see how inundated they have been with complaints.
It seems like a small dept that is way understaffed.


----------



## rmelly (25 May 2008)

tosullivan said:


> I have just recently just received 50% of a claim we put in at Nov 06. Ajudication hearing went our way but tenant refused to abide. It was only when I wrote back to say we were willing to proceed with circuit court that it got the ball rolling but to date have only received half.
> I'm told the rest is coming.
> 
> Have to agree the process is very slow, but it proves that something like the PRTB was necessary when you see how inundated they have been with complaints.
> It seems like a small dept that is way understaffed.


 
Presumably it is self funding by registration fees only? So to fix the understaffing, the registration fees would need to increase - probably significantly?


----------



## Cityliving (25 May 2008)

I post on this recently and Im glad someone else has started to talk about this issue.

The PRTB takes in millions every year but must repay the majority of the money to local councils to pay for inspectors to examine properties. On hearing the debate about the financing of the board on RTE late one nite I see that it seems to have been hijacked into a sole purpoes of examining properties to see if they are up to standard for tenants which is laughable considering that many of the government properties are in such disrepair.

The board has not been able to staff itself to be able to deal efficiently with the cases. How do we accept this level of incompetance as tenants or landlords. landlords invest 100`s of thousands of Euro in providing accomodation for tenants and the least of all they can expect is protection against bad tenants considering they must take their responsibilities very seriously. Equally tenants (particularly people on non-Irish origin who dont have support to stay with family or friends if in a serious dispute) need help in dealing with bad landlords.

I think there needs to be a campaign to get this sorted. Please if you are overtly political please dont hijack this issue either as a lefty help all tenants against evil landlords or as a righty all tenants should be privilaged to be in my accomodation. Please just reasoned debate.


----------



## Captin Sobel (25 May 2008)

The first line about PRTB on citizensinformation – 
_
  “The Private Residential Tenancies Board (PRTB) is an organisation set up by the Government of Ireland. Its main role is to provide a dispute resolution service for landlords and tenants.”

_ http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c..._residential_tenancies_board/?searchterm=prtb

  So this is supposed to be their primary role it appears.

  They appear to be missing two rather critical roles namely http://www.prtb.ie/Careers.htm ... hope they fill them fast so they can get through their backlogs….

  Show me where to sign regards a petition to get them functioning as their remit states they should.


----------



## Captin Sobel (25 May 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Depends, explain what you mean by loser in this context?
> 
> If you are financially better off operating as if the PRTB offers no useful service, how are you a loser? By all mean lobby away, for a PRTB that works, theres nothing to be lost in doing that except your time.
> 
> Lobbying your local policiticans and elected representatives, and perhaps the media would seem to be the main means of getting somewhere with many public services these days. Most effective way to apply pressure.



Sorry - maybe I'm a little harsh in my choice of words. My point is merely that sometimes it is right to fight for something rather than sit back and do nothing and accept the stats quo, but that said I completely relate to futile feelings, yes I agree there is time spent on it, but you never know who reads these posts, a nerve might get struck.

One final comment, isn't it strange that there is no regulatory body in place over the PRTB? There are so many regulatory agencies these days, strange there is not one in this case.  Seems there is no one to complain to, certainly the PRTB do not want to hear it!


----------



## S.L.F (29 Jun 2008)

Captin Sobel said:


> I've lodged a complaint relating to the current waiting periods, with the minister of the environment, its been accepted and a reply is pending.




Have you heard from the PRTB yet?


----------

